# 80042108 Outlook error help



## Bomberstud (Jul 11, 2007)

I am getting the following error code in Outlook 2003, which will not allow me to send and receive email. 80042108

This is what I have tried so far to fix the problem:
1. Clean uninstall of office
2. Disabling NAV 2005
3. Uninstalling NAV 2005
4. Complete deletion of problematic outlook profile and re-creation
5. double checking of POP3/SMTP settings with ISP


The problem is not my ISP or linksys router, as I have other computers with outlook that go through the same router/ISP and outlook on these computers do not have this problem.
I do not have any other software or hardware firewalls/internet security programs running.

Any suggestion is TREMENDOUSLY appreciated!
Thank you!!!!


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the microsoft knowledge base that explains it for you.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318790


----------



## Bomberstud (Jul 11, 2007)

mtdriver said:


> Here is the microsoft knowledge base that explains it for you.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318790


Thanks, but as stated above, I have ruled out any suggestions that microsoft makes.
I dont have Norton Personal Firewall


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

What operating system are you using on this pc


----------



## Bomberstud (Jul 11, 2007)

mtdriver said:


> What operating system are you using on this pc


Windows XP Home SP2.
I got rid of all of the Office/outlook updates that you get from the windows update site. but I still had the problem.


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you tried system restore to a point when it worked ok or alternatively download another email client and try that to see if it works.

You can download Thunderbird for free from http://www.mozilla.org. Hopefully the problem will not persist in Thunderbird.


----------



## Bomberstud (Jul 11, 2007)

mtdriver said:


> Have you tried system restore to a point when it worked ok or alternatively download another email client and try that to see if it works.
> 
> You can download Thunderbird for free from http://www.mozilla.org. Hopefully the problem will not persist in Thunderbird.


I formatted my computer (because it needed it) and the problem started as soon as I installed office.

Trying thunderbird was going to be my next option. I was trying to avoid that, just because my parents are use to outlook.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pchopeless (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently had the same problem where I suddenly could not send from Outlook.

The following worked for me:-

Go to your email account settings

Open Email Accounts and click on "More Settings"

Then click Advanced and in the box "Outgoing server (SMTP)" type 587.

Then OK and restart Outlook.

Hope it works!!


----------



## Bomberstud (Jul 11, 2007)

I am on a BRAND NEW LAPTOP with windows vista and outlook 2007. so everything is fresh... even the account settings (i have not imported a thing) and I am still getting that error!


----------



## taht (May 24, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to post and thank pchopeless for the instructions in the thread. I was getting the error on Outlook 2003, simply out of the blue....80042108 and so I googled and came across this thread.
I gave the instructions a go !!! and it cured the problem. I typed in the "587" per the directions and I can now send and receive again.

Does anybody know what causes this problem and why this direction corrects it??

Just a curious non-techie user.
Thank you very much for your time indeed !!!


----------

